# My first Bear A/C Hunt Dawson Forest



## hunting clouds (Oct 10, 2010)

I shot this on the adult child hunt at dawson forest wieghed 130lbs male shot him at 60 yards out of a ground blind my dad an I made out of a forked log had an awesome morning


----------



## Puckerdup (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats awsome man. Congratulations!!


----------



## decoyed (Oct 10, 2010)

congrats! How big does a bear have to be in Ga to be legal? Very Cool!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 10, 2010)

decoyed said:


> congrats! How big does a bear have to be in Ga to be legal? Very Cool!



above 75lbs

great first bear!!  which tract were ya'll hunting on??


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Oct 11, 2010)

Great hunt ! It will be one you and your Dad can remember forever !!


----------



## bany (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## pnome (Oct 11, 2010)

First bear I ever saw in the wild was on Dawson Forest.  Congrats!


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 11, 2010)

Very Nice.

Many deer checked out on the hunt?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 11, 2010)

Way to go... congrats!


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 11, 2010)

congrats on the bear.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations on a great hunt that you will forever remember with your father!!


----------



## JLC (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on a fine bear!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on the bear!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## 2-shot (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats Lil Cloud, nice bear!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats on a fine bear!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrads!!!
-My dad was with me in 1986 when I bagged my first bear on Blue Ridge WMA. Dad is gone now, but forever the good times remembered!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 14, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 17, 2010)

Congratulations on a fine bear!


----------



## tharris73 (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## tmele53 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice i hunt in dawson forest also where did you get him at?


----------

